# pellet food



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Whats the best pellet food for pirahnas?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hikari cichlid bio gold is a great choice, new life spectrum is also very good


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^What he said


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nls is the best out there because their main ingrediant is krill as aposed to hikari and other foods that use fish meal.

Nls also is all natural so it's gotta be better for your fish.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Pellets are great for your P.

Very goo dto indroduce them to pellets ASAP.
Try to get sinking types. Many P's have problems going to the surface for food.

Im useing hikari cichlid gold.
Its great but Id go Bio gold if I cant find any.

Pellets are great for your P.

Very good to indroduce them to pellets ASAP.
Try to get sinking types. Many P's have problems going to the surface for food.

Im useing hikari cichlid gold.
Its great but Id go Bio gold if I cant find any.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Heres a list of the first 10 ingrediants of hikari and NLS you decide for yourself

Hikari Cichlid Gold Sinking
Fish meal, Wheat Flour, Flaked Corn, Brewers dried yeast, wheat bran, gluten meal, fish oil, died A.niger fermentation extract, garlic, astaxanthin, DL-methionine

NLS
Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, Whole Herring Meal, Wheat Flour, Whole Squid Meal, Algae Meal, Soybean Isolate, Beta Carotene, Spirulina, Garlic, Vegetable and Fruit Extract

When you look at it like that Hikari looks more like a fish flavoured cereal than a high quality fish food


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

NLS may be better but my yellow pirayas were red as f*ck with the cichlid gold


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Feefa said:


> NLS may be better but my yellow pirayas were red as f*ck with the cichlid gold


Thats the thing... i think that hikari just uses artificial coloring hormones to inject a shitload of color into the fish... as apposed to naturally colouring a fish. My two yellow piraya are distinctly different from the orange ones i have and i like it that way.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

arguing for either brand is ridiculous... they are both very high quality foods that have been proven time and time again, they are different types of foods tho, so try em both and see which one your fish respond to better


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Heres a list of the first 10 ingrediants of hikari and NLS you decide for yourself
> 
> Hikari Cichlid Gold Sinking
> Fish meal, Wheat Flour, Flaked Corn, Brewers dried yeast, wheat bran, gluten meal, fish oil, died A.niger fermentation extract, garlic, astaxanthin, DL-methionine
> ...


Herring is high in thiaminase.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Way to live up to your name lol


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> arguing for either brand is ridiculous... they are both very high quality foods that have been proven time and time again, they are different types of foods tho, so try em both and see which one your fish respond to better


Well said.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Got it


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

my P's will only eat pellets (floating) if i leave the room or don't look at the tank for awhile. if i didn't have a supersize cannister of the stuff, i'd buy sinkers, but they like it well enough. right now i'm feeding them silversides and pellets daily.


----------



## sin5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am thinking of ordering nls cichlid pellets, but I can not find sinking type. - Or is this because they all sink...?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

sin5150 said:


> I am thinking of ordering nls cichlid pellets, but I can not find sinking type. - Or is this because they all sink...?


New Like Spectrum Cichlid Formula does sink.....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i'vr got my manny eating bio-gold and massivore delite. he seems to like the delite more. It must be the stink.


----------

